# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  HCM_nguồn + Motor+Driver cỏ thích hợp cho các bác chế cháo bậy bạ :)

## quangnguyen89ck

như tiêu đề có nguyên kit như này ạ. như hình nha các bác  :Big Grin: 
motor size 57, driver 4A, Nguồn 24v 4.5A 

phù hợp chế cháo linh tinh, tập tành chơi cnc, cắt laser...với chi phí rẻ
thanks các bác,
Giá bèo nhèo 999k/cho tất cả
LH : không chín 88 bốn 88 chín ba 8

----------


## n_v_hiep

vừa đang kí xúc 2 đống, thấy rẻ mua để dành từ từ kiếm việc xài

----------


## puskinu

e đặt 1 bộ bác nhé...

----------


## hoangsikhanh

Còn không bác ơi, em ôm cả cụm

----------


## ktshung

em điện bác rồi nhá, cho em stk em chuyển tiền

----------


## anhxco

hình như driver NS, giá rẻ quá nhìn ncũng ưng hốt, nhưng nha nhiêug thứ linh tinh quá rùi k có chổ để, hic

----------


## ktshung

em đã chuyển tiền cho bác rồi. Gọi cho bác thì em nào trả lời "thuê bao ....". Bác gừi hàng ngay cho em nhé

----------


## conga

Bác còn bộ driver NS nào ko? nt cho em với

----------


## iamnot.romeo

nếu hàng bác quảng hết thì PM mình nhé, mình có 6 driver và 4 motor như vậy mà ko sài

----------


## conga

PM nuôn...............

----------


## biết tuốt

không nuôn thì chuồn đi đâu  :Wink:

----------

conga

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

các bác nhận được hết chưa?

----------


## cncbibe

Bộ này còn không bác.
Còn em xúc 1 bộ.

----------


## ktshung

em nhận được rồi bác, tiếc là nguồn 42V hơi khó dùng

----------


## hocviec

bác ơi cho em hỏi cái này còn không ?

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

còn nha bác. hàng mới sẽ sớm được update. các bác chờ nha
Mồi hàng trước tạm tạm đã  :Big Grin: , đang phấn khích. tất cả driver đầy đủ ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

quá ngon. bác nhanh nhanh up thông tin cụ thể nhé!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

nhiều bác bị kích thích

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

:333333:333:#33 ;v\

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

đây là 5phase

----------


## garynguyen

Cân ký hả em ? :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Vẫn chưa thấy hàng hot  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

anh Tuấn chơi ăn gian nè, mới sáng sớm tinh mơ đã gọi  :Frown: ((, anh Lợi zô đây em cân cho  :Smile: )))

----------


## DUYCNC

Anh cũng hóng mà chưa thấy gì  :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

Em đang rình

----------


## truongkiet

cho em xin giá Spindle Swiss 750w nha amh Quảng

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ có con sì tép nào size 130 trở lên kiếm giúp em 2-3 bộ nhé. Thanks bác

----------


## puskinu

có spindle 750W hàng Sờ wit ib hộ e vs nhé

----------


## lyakhuong

Còn bộ driver lẻ cho động cơ 57 không anh, em cần 3 bộ nếu còn inbox cho em giá với thông số luôn anh nhé.

----------


## Thành Đức

Mình đang cần 3 bộ step và drive , step size 86 trở lên khoảng 6-8Nm.Bác chủ còn thì inbox mình 3 bộ

----------

